# Welche USK?



## Serroo (21. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Ich wollte mal Fragen welche USK W.A.R. kriegt?

Wenn es noch nicht klar ist einfach oben abstimmen wUSas ihr glaubt welche es kriegt!


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Es wurde schon vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass Mythic ein Spiel ab 12 haben will.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Es wurde shcon vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass Mythic ein Spiel ab 12 haben will.



stimmt, und irgendwie frage ich micht wieso, ab 16 hätte doch auch gelangt, und das Warhammeruniversum ist eh etwas morbider angelegt als WoW


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Ich fänd 16 auch besser, zumal zB bestimmte Elemente von den Rassen nicht an 12jährige gebracht werden dürfen, wie zB die anderen Chaosgötter.


----------



## Gramarye (21. Juni 2008)

ich fände ab 16 au besser...vor allem weil ich ja schon über 16 bin^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre für 18, kann mich zwar noch keine 18 schimpfen aber zu Krieg gehört eben nun mal Gewalt Blut und Terror.
net son Gummibärengehüpfe ála WOW.

Und hey, sind wir mal ehrlich.
jeder hat seinen Großen bruder oder Kumpel gefragt das er ihm ein game ab 18 besorgt ^^ also wird Mythic auch net soviel einbußen im umsatz machen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (21. Juni 2008)

eindeutig 16


----------



## Arben (21. Juni 2008)

Toll Terrorsatan, geh Quake spielen da fliegen die Körperteile...

wäre auch für 16, da dieses Universum eg ab 16 ist


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

WAR wird USK 12 bekommen. Und bevor einer wegen Kiddies meckert: Spiel AoC, da wimmelt es trotz "Keine Jugendfreigabe" vor Kiddies.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Ein Warhammer ab 18 würde wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Kinder anlocken. Ist doch immer so, dass man das machen will, was man eig nicht darf. Sehen wir doch das Paradebeispiel den Film Saw. Der ist eigentlich richtig schlecht, keine Handlung etc. Aber da ist viel Blut und  das ist toll. Ich kenne keinen über 14jährigen der den Film nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Arben (21. Juni 2008)

Saw 1 war sogar noch ganz interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hast schon recht, eine hohe Altersfreigabe lockt auch jüngere Spieler an.

16 halte ich trotzdem für angemessen, was auch jeder nachvollziehen können sollte, der mal ein Armeebuch gelesen hat


----------



## airace (21. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Es wurde shcon vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass Mythic ein Spiel ab 12 haben will.



Stimmat war schon seeerrrhhh  lange her aber man weis ja nie ab 16 würde auch nicht schaden^^


----------



## Camillo70 (21. Juni 2008)

auf meiner Pre order Box steht 12+^^

16 müssten sie nur machen wenn sie slaanesh nehmen.was auch mein favorit war. da würd ich schon einen weiblichen char spielen. wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> auf meiner Pre order Box steht 12+^^
> 
> 16 müssten sie nur machen wenn sie slaanesh nehmen.was auch mein favorit war. da würd ich schon einen weiblichen char spielen. wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> ...



Nö kenne mich mit slaanesh garnicht aus  was meinst du ?


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> auf meiner Pre order Box steht 12+^^
> 
> 16 müssten sie nur machen wenn sie slaanesh nehmen.was auch mein favorit war. da würd ich schon einen weiblichen char spielen. wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> ...



Die 12+ bezieht sich nicht auf die deutsche Freigabe, auf der PO-"Box" ist keins von diesen unschönen, sehr deutschen Warnsymbolen bezüglich Altersfreigabe zu finden.

Aber wenn sie Slaanesh einbauen würden (und zwar RICHTIG und nicht eine halbgare "damit Kinder auch damit klarkommen"-Umsetzung) dann wäre Deutschland wohl nicht die größte Hürde. In den USA würden die Mütter und Väter doch ausflippen, wenn ihre kleinen Kinder mit 16 schon halbnackte Dämonetten zu sehen bekämen.

Und nur für's Protokoll: Ich hasse GW für die neuen "Lack-und-Leder"-Dämonettenmodelle!!! Die alten Zinnmodelle sahen viiiiiiiiel anziehender (bzw. "ausgezogener" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aus. Ist sowieso leicht komisch dieses Dämonen-Release: Zerfleischer verlieren ihre Bronzerüstungen (am Modell) obwohl regeltechnisch AFAIK welche da sein sollten und Dämonetten bekommen was zum anziehen obwohl sie ohne Rüstung sind.

EDIT:

@Hühü: Slaanesh ist der "Prinz der Ausschweifung", in modernem Sprachgebrauch wär er/sie/es (man weiß es nicht so genau...) wohl eher Schutzheilige/-r der Junkies und Pornodarsteller... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt das genug?


----------



## Zez (21. Juni 2008)

Wünsche mir ein blaues FSK: 16 - ist hübscher als grün =)


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe ja 16... um ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren. :/


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Juni 2008)

Wie gut das funktioniert siehst du an AoC - gar nicht. Wenn du ein gewisses Niveau unter den Spielern haben willst, dann geht das nur über den Inhalt selbst, sprich der Content darf für die ganzen geistigen Tiefflieger nicht reizvoll sein.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja 16... um ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren. :/



Kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wird sicher ab 12...wenn man sich allein mal das ansieht was im Kino/Fernsehen ab 12 ist......die Jugend ist schon abgehärtet so leicht schockt da nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Kann man das essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bleibt die einzigste Hoffnung, das alle nen Chosen als reinen DD spielen wollen. Und dann entäuscht sind und zu WoW zurückkehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Dann bleibt die einzigste Hoffnung, das alle nen Chosen als reinen DD spielen wollen. Und dann entäuscht sind und zu WoW zurückkehren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Worauf spielst du denn da an?


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

auf Blackstorm666


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Danke


----------



## Blufl (21. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe, hier haben sich Leute in meine Gedankengänge gehackt. Hab gerade an das Gleiche gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (21. Juni 2008)

Böse Seitenhiebe hier oder was?


----------



## Velian (21. Juni 2008)

Ab 12  (könnte das daran liegen das ich 14 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Juni 2008)

Velian schrieb:


> Ab 12  (könnte das daran liegen das ich 14 bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke ich spreche im Namen aller hier wenn ich nochmal zu verstehen gebe, dass das Alter eines Menschen egal ist, solange das Zusammenspiel mit dieser Person klappt und er/sie nicht negativ auffällt.

Andererseits hätte ich mir ein WAR mit "ab 18 Content" gewünscht. Wobei diese Einstufung ja auch nicht daraus resultiert, dass ich die originalgetreue Umsetzung der Warhammer-Welt keinem unter-18-Jährigen zumuten würde, sondern eher damit, dass unsere doch eher konservativen Volksverars... ähh -Vertreter eine etwas seltsame Meinung davon haben was man Jugendlichen präsentieren darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (22. Juni 2008)

Velian schrieb:


> Ab 12  (könnte das daran liegen das ich 14 bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Macht doch nicht, ich kenne Leute die 19+ sind und sich wie 7 verhalten - das Körperliche Alter sagt nichts über die Geistliche Reife aus ...
WEswegen es mir auch missfällt, das viele GIlden ein "FSK: 18" Schild aushängen, ohne die Leute jemals erlebt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Gut, das du zbs mit 14 wohl nicht Abends so lange spielen kannst wie einer der sich im Studium befindet, ist wohl klar, aber ob 17, 18, 19 - alle 3 Jahrgänge sind in der Oberstufe, und alle 3 Jahrgänge könnten wohl gleich lange spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das mit der Geistlichen Reife so eine Sache ist, jeder der eine Geistliche Reife von 7-9 hat, wird von sich was ganz anderes behaupten :>


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Juni 2008)

ab 18  gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Valinar (22. Juni 2008)

Völlig egal was für eine Altersfreigabe WAR bekommt es wird so oder so ein haufen Idioten geben.
Gerade PvP spiele haben ja mit solchen kiddies zu kämpfen.
Und WAR bleibt da sicher keine ausnahme ich denke sogar das es mindestens genauso wie bei WoW wird.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (22. Juni 2008)

AoC is auch ab 18 und es juckt keinen, gerade WAR sollte ab 18 sein. Hätte mich ja gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wegen Kiddis aber wegen Gewalt horror und insgesamt der Atmo wegen...


----------



## Wildkätzchen (22. Juni 2008)

Hm, ich denke mal es wird ab 12 oder ab 16 sein.

An sich ist es mir bei den beiden Altersstufungen egal welche es wird, da ich vor kurzem 16 geworden bin.
Andererseits wird die Grafik und Athmosphäre sicher netter gestaltet wenns erst ab 16 ist.
Von den Spielern her ist es völlig wurscht welches USK, keinen 12jährigen schreckt ein ab 16 ab (sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und das ist auch gut so.
Ich finde es ist ein Scheißvorurteil, dass nur 18+ Menschen in der Lage sind ordentlich zu spielen!!
Kenne einen 11 jährigen (Ich glaub er is mittlerweile schon 12) WoWler der besser spielt als viele ältere und sich auch reifer benimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Btw ich finde Saw 1 ist ein genialer Film!! Die Geschichte ist doch unglaublich gut durchdacht!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bei Teil 2 stimm ich zu der is ein Schaaas, 3 und 4 wiederum find ich recht gut, nur gibts tatsächlich ein paar Storylücken, das stimmt schon aber ich schau es wirklich nicht wegen dem ganzen Blut, bin da nämlich trotz allem ein wenig zimperlich. )


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Juni 2008)

Besser wäre eine usk 18. Damit würde man verhindern das Kiddies auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (22. Juni 2008)

wär für ne freigabe ab 16 damit ned unnötig stark geschnitten werden muss
wahrscheinlich ist aber 12


----------



## Wildkätzchen (22. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Besser wäre eine usk 18. Damit würde man verhindern das Kiddies auch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir nicht einen einzigen "Kiddy" hält USK 18 vom Spielen ab.
Und wie schon gesagt gibt es auch sehr viele 18 + "Kiddies". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (22. Juni 2008)

Wildkätzchen schrieb:


> Glaub mir nicht einen einzigen "Kiddy" hält USK 18 vom Spielen ab.
> Und wie schon gesagt gibt es auch sehr viele 18 + "Kiddies".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab schon einiges über die 18+ kiddiy´s in AoC gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
soll teilweise schlimm sein..........


----------



## Gocu (22. Juni 2008)

es stimmt das es vor einiger Zeit bekannt gegeben wurde das es ab 12 sein wird, 16 hätte meiner Meinung nach aber auch sein können da manche Warhammer spiele auch ab 16 sind und hätte man WAR ab 16 gemacht hätte es vom Stil her bisschen mehr manche offline Spiele sein können


----------



## Shedanhul (22. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ein Warhammer ab 18 würde wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Kinder anlocken. Ist doch immer so, dass man das machen will, was man eig nicht darf. Sehen wir doch das Paradebeispiel den Film Saw. Der ist eigentlich richtig schlecht, keine Handlung etc. Aber da ist viel Blut und  das ist toll. Ich kenne keinen über 14jährigen der den Film nicht gesehen hat.



Sowas wie SAW is doch Müll. Sowas würd ich mir nie ansehen, genauso wie Hostel. Frag mich wieso da überhaupt leute reingehen.
Und ich denke es wird ab 12, obwohl ab 16 besser wäre.
Kann man dann viel besser inzenieren.
So long Sheda

Edit: Warhammer 40k is son Beispiel, welches besagt, dass Relic doch gerne mehr einbauen würde.
       Und was haltet ihr vonner Idee 2 Versionen zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Gothmorg (22. Juni 2008)

> wäre auch für 16, da dieses Universum eg ab 16 ist



Das Warhammer 40K Universum ist in PC-Spielen standardmäßig ab 16 oder 18, aber ich kenne kein Warhammer Fantasy-Spiel, das ab 16+ ist.
Trotzdem wäre mir 16+ lieber, weil man dann von der Atmosphäre her mehr machen könnte.


----------



## Sin (22. Juni 2008)

Also wie schon einige bereits erwähnt haben: Welche USK das Spiel bekommt ist im endeffekt egal. Diejenigen die sich für das Spiel interessieren, werden es sich holen. Notfalls durch Freunde, ältere Brüder o.ä.
Selbst wenns ab 18 wär: es würde niemanden abschrecken.

Viel Interessanter ist, ob es für ein Mmmorpg eine geregelte Mindestaltergrenze gibt, bezogen z.B. auf den "potenziellen" Suchtfaktor.

Ich persönlich gehe Stark von FSK 12 aus.


----------



## Grayback (22. Juni 2008)

Es wird ab 12, da gibt es nichts zu reissen, also ich wäre ja für USK 6 , dann würden sich die Ganzen "Boar ab 18 muss spieeeleeöön" Typen von Grundauf fernhalten, doch dann Wäre Gewalt=0 und Warhammer kein Warhammer.

*Fazit:* Die einzigste Möglichkeit Idioten auszuschließen besteht darin , dass die Community solche von Grundauf Ignoriert und sie z.B. nicht in Städte Raids mitnimmt.


----------



## grimmgork (22. Juni 2008)

Bin 16(bald 17) und wäre für ab 16.
Warum?: Ab 16 könnten sie paar dinge mehr einbauen die wie ich finde einfach zur Warhammer welt gehört, damit ist nicht unbedingt gedacht das bei jedem schlag 1liter blut spritzt, oder das körperteile rumfliegen, eher das man z.b. in wäldern zufälligerweise mal auf ein ritual der chaos anhänger trifft oder ähnliches..


----------



## Moagim (22. Juni 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> Es wird ab 12, da gibt es nichts zu reissen, also ich wäre ja für USK 6 , dann würden sich die Ganzen "Boar ab 18 muss spieeeleeöön" Typen von Grundauf fernhalten, doch dann Wäre Gewalt=0 und Warhammer kein Warhammer.
> 
> *Fazit:* Die einzigste Möglichkeit Idioten auszuschließen besteht darin , dass die Community solche von Grundauf Ignoriert und sie z.B. nicht in Städte Raids mitnimmt.



Da hast du was nicht richtig verstanden.....man kann die Leute nicht davon abhalten da mit zu machen.
Du mußt nicht erst im Raid sein um zu XY zu kommen.

Trotzdem wird dieser Typ Spieler da wohl eher Probleme haben als in WoW.
Plattenträger zum DÄMÄGE machen = ständig tot und sogut wie keine Punkte bei PQs
Killsüchtige Nahkampf DDs = Chancenlos gegen Tanks
"Heilungsverweigerer"  wenn man nicht, heilt bleibt der Dmg den man macht eben geringer
Killsüchtige Fernkampf DDs = Probleme gegen alles auser gegen Tanks.

Das dürfte jedem "Solisten" gewaltig die Laune verderben, egal wie stark man es versucht, es gibt keine "absolute" Klasse.


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Juni 2008)

njo aber wenn man usk 18 macht. Kann man sichs doch nicht einfach als 14 jähriger im laden oder im net kaufen  oder ? Bzw. die Eltern würdens den kinder kaufen. Jedoch müssen da die eltern schon nen Vogel haben wen se das machen würden. Naja k.a kenn mich bei sowas sowieso ned aus...


----------



## Targuss (22. Juni 2008)

Wie komme ich an ein Spiel ab 18:
1. Möglichkeit: Großen Bruder fragen. Macht sogut wie jeder.
2. Möglichkeit: Eltern fragen. Kaum jemand sieht nach, was seine Kinder spielen.
3. Möglichkeit: Jemanden im Laden fragen ob er es kauft. Machen auch sehr viele.
4. Möglichkeit: Sich irgendwo im Internet als 18jähriger ausgeben und sich das Spiel online kaufen. Ohne Probleme möglich.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass gerade wenn auf einem Spiel dieses rote Zeichen ist, dass auf Jugendliche besonderen Reiz ausübt, weil es allgemein als "cool" gilt, wenn man brutale Spiele spielt und verbotenes tut.


----------



## dawii (22. Juni 2008)

das mit der alters freigabe ist eh fürn arsch ich hab mit 14 cs gespielt wenn du an ein spiel rann wilst das ab 16 oder 18 ist kommst auch dazu das zu spielen


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Und Dawi, genau da liegt das Problem, das die USK relativ wayne ist, solange man ältere Freunde/Bruder oder gar Eltern hat, dies einen dreck interessiert.


----------



## Porthos (22. Juni 2008)

ich bin dafür das war P18 wird.

man sieht ja an wow was es bringt wenn 12 jährige das schon spielen können.

aber leider wird es nicht kommen denk ich mal und wir müssen uns wieder mit den kiddis rumschlagen


----------



## Salute (22. Juni 2008)

Porthos schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das war P18 wird.
> 
> man sieht ja an wow was es bringt wenn 12 jährige das schon spielen können.
> 
> aber leider wird es nicht kommen denk ich mal und wir müssen uns wieder mit den kiddis rumschlagen



Sehr interessant..


Wer sind "wir"?!

Dieses "mit dem Finger auf WoW zeigen" hat schon der AoC Com nicht gerad, gut getan. Meist sind gerade solche Posts ein Zeichen dafür, das sogennnte "kiddis" schon längst gewechselt haben.^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Targuss (22. Juni 2008)

Und an AoC sieht man wie es ab 18 funktioniert :/


----------



## Kyragan (22. Juni 2008)

Wäre es ab 12 schläge es in die gleiche Kerbe wie WoW: kunterbunt, Comicstyle und fast alle Gamer können es kaufen.
DAS passt imo überhaupt nicht zu Warhammer. Selbst die Strategiespiele, die man ja nunmal aus einiger Distanz betrachtet, waren ab 16. Warum sollte jetzt das für die Psyche und fürs Auge wesentlich intensivere MMORPG ab 12 sein? Richtig wäre ab 16 oder gar 18, imo.


----------



## Wildkätzchen (22. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> njo aber wenn man usk 18 macht. Kann man sichs doch nicht einfach als 14 jähriger im laden oder im net kaufen  oder ? Bzw. die Eltern würdens den kinder kaufen. Jedoch müssen da die eltern schon nen Vogel haben wen se das machen würden. Naja k.a kenn mich bei sowas sowieso ned aus...



Ja, also meine Eltern würdens mir auch nicht kaufen, mein Bruder vielleicht, aber irgendwie komm ich schon seit ich 14 bin an Sachen ab 18 ran. Wobei ich vermute, dass in dies in Österreich nicht so streng gehandhabt wird.
Ich hatte nämlich noch nie ein Problem in Kinos zu kommen oder DVDs zu kaufen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab neulich erst AOC für meinen Bruder zum Geburtstag gekauft und kein Schwein hat sich nach meinem Ausweis erkundigt. 
Wobei ich nicht denke, dass ich älter als 16 aussehe. (was ich ja auch nicht bin)


----------



## Gammler Andy (22. Juni 2008)

Am besten wird WAR nur in GamesWorkshops verkauft und nur an Leute, die dem Ladenbetreibern den Streit zwischen Dunkel und Hochelfen erklären können, oder eine andere Frage, aus ner Art "Einbürgerungstest" mit 120 verschiedenen Fragen zum Tabletop. Oder nur an Leute, von denen die meist bärtigen RP-vernarrten GW-Mitarbeiter wissen, dass sie öfters mal vorbeischauen und auch TT spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Purismus ftw.

Aber realistisch: AB 16 ist in Ordnung


> Fazit: Die einzigste Möglichkeit Idioten auszuschließen besteht darin , dass die Community solche von Grundauf Ignoriert und sie z.B. nicht in Städte Raids mitnimmt.


Genau so sollte es sein.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juni 2008)

10€ das das Spiel ab 12 wird. Deswegen schlägt es aber noch lange nicht die Wege von WoW ein, da in WAR alles grimmiger und düsterer gestaltet ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Juni 2008)

Wildkätzchen schrieb:


> Ja, also meine Eltern würdens mir auch nicht kaufen, mein Bruder vielleicht, aber irgendwie komm ich schon seit ich 14 bin an Sachen ab 18 ran. Wobei ich vermute, dass in dies in Österreich nicht so streng gehandhabt wird.
> Ich hatte nämlich noch nie ein Problem in Kinos zu kommen oder DVDs zu kaufen etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, auch in Deutschland ist es was Filme und Spiele angeht nicht besonders streng.

Ist schon bezeichnend, dass ich (22 aber erheblich jünger aussehend) beim Kaufen von Zigaretten nach dem Ausweis gefragt werde, aber wenn ich ein Spiel ohne Jugendfreigabe kaufen will und den Ausweis ungefragt vorzeige nur eine abwehrende Handbewegung und ein Kopfschütteln von den Verkäufern kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gammler schrieb:


> Am besten wird WAR nur in GamesWorkshops verkauft und nur an Leute, die dem Ladenbetreibern den Streit zwischen Dunkel und Hochelfen erklären können, oder eine andere Frage, aus ner Art "Einbürgerungstest" mit 120 verschiedenen Fragen zum Tabletop. Oder nur an Leute, von denen die meist bärtigen RP-vernarrten GW-Mitarbeiter wissen, dass sie öfters mal vorbeischauen und auch TT spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst die Entscheidung welche Leute WAR kaufen können und welche nicht den Redshirts überlassen??? Die, die teilweise selbst nicht mal vernünftig über den Fluff Bescheid wissen? Sigmar beschütze uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gammler Andy (22. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, zugegeben kenn ich nur die "Redshirts" aus Bremen, Hamburg, Osnabrück, Berlin. Aber das reicht mir auch schon als Grund, selber niemals einer von ihnen zu werden. Vielleicht gäbs auch die Möglichkeit, jeden potenziellen Käufer von WAR ne (halbe) Stunde Unterhaltung mit einem von ihnen zu unterziehen, wer dann noch Lust hat auf das Spiel, darfs kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ist schon bezeichnend, dass ich (22 aber erheblich jünger aussehend) beim Kaufen von Zigaretten nach dem Ausweis gefragt werde


Ohja, wie sie bei uns nach der Umstellung 16-18 alle eifrig gefragt haben (und teilweise immernoch tun, bin selber 1,97m groß)


----------



## Chaosos (22. Juni 2008)

Also ganz erlich ich versteh euch nicht wenn ihr von Kiddis redet geht ihr imemr sofort davon aus das das nuuur 12 oder so jährige sind dabei sind das zum teil soger er die älteren von 16 oder 17 im grunde Difiniert das wort Kiddy in dem zusammen ahnug nur das jemand sich wie nen 10 jähriger aufführt und benimt ... aber ich kenne mehr als genug junge menschen die sich erwachsener als manch andere verhalten von daher ist soetwas reiner quatsch..

und dazu wird War mit sehr hoher warscheinlich keit ab 12 da das einen weiteres Spectrum an kunden umgibt.
Natürlich wird das dafür sorgen das manche inhalte nicht inklimiriert werden können aber was soll amn sagen blut und rollende köpfe braucht man nicht und den rest kann amn sich ja auch im real lifeholen oder nicht ? ;-)


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Juni 2008)

Chaosos schrieb:


> Also ganz erlich ich versteh euch nicht wenn ihr von Kiddis redet geht ihr imemr sofort davon aus das das nuuur 12 oder so jährige sind



Nein, der Meinung sind nur die "erwachsenen Kiddies", die aus AoC nichts gelernt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

Wer glaubt ab 18 wäre besser wegen weniger Kiddies.. das lockt doch noch mehr !

Von Mythic wurde ja schon vor geraumer Zeit gesagt das sie es ab 12 haben wollen, ich fände eigentlich ab 16 besser da dann irgentwie mehr WARhammer Feeling rüber kommt.


----------



## Neolus (22. Juni 2008)

das Spiel wird definitiv fsk 12 bekommen!

Diese FSK ist sowieso totaler schwachsinn..geistige FSK wär da angebrachter, nur kann man eben diese nicht überprüfen.

Die Community bestimmt was was war wird...

Sobald ein Kiddy anfängt in irgend einem Channel rumzuspammen sofort auf igno und das sollte jeder tun. Ganz schnell bekommt der dann wieder lust auf wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HDRO is ein gutes Beispiel...die beste Com. die ich kenne atm in nem mmo.


----------



## Zez (22. Juni 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> HDRO is ein gutes Beispiel...die beste Com. die ich kenne atm in nem mmo.


Das habe ich schon so oft gehört, würde mir HdRO zusagen (was es nicht tut) würde ich es testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn es ist wie man hötz, hoffe ich das auch für WAR.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (22. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Es wurde schon vor einiger Zeit gesagt, dass Mythic ein Spiel ab 12 haben will.



scheise freu ich mich wieder auf die kiddies, die aus wow rüberströmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"WAR, oar das klingt böse mit viel hauerei, da zock ich doch gleichma mit und geh allen auf die nerven, weil mirs zu schwer is und ich alles in den arsch geschoben bekommen will"

*heul*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (22. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> scheise freu ich mich wieder auf die kiddies, die aus wow rüberströmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Titten und Blut locken die noch mehr an.^^


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> scheise freu ich mich wieder auf die kiddies, die aus wow rüberströmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur die Ruhe, solche Spieler gehen auch meistens einzeln auf die Jagt, weil sie der Welt ja beweisen wollen wie Imba sie sind, oder weil sie Tote für ihr neuestes Killvideo mit Schwarzweißintro und Linkin Park Musik brauchen, und da kommen wir ins Spiel, wer alleine sich ins Feld wagt wird einfach zum Freiwild erklärt und ist drann.
Ganz nach dem Motto: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, und wenn sie nur PvE machen um auf 40 zu kommen, wird die überraschung noch gemeiner ^^


----------



## Windhawk (22. Juni 2008)

Ihr immer mit eurem "Niveau" das sind SPIELE meine Güte es gibt 14 Jährige die sind reifer als mancher 20 Jähriger.... 
Das ist alles Charaktersache... und kommt auf jeden einzelnen an... wenn ihr was niveauvolles erwachsenes wollt dann spielt schach^^ oder ignoriert einfach die Leute die "kindisch" sind oder "unter-eurem Niveau sind" nur weil sie nicht volljährig sind, den so ist es nun mal wenn man ein SPIEL spielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu AoC : Nach deutschem recht ist es unter 18 Jährigen untersagt das Spiel zu kaufen sollten es aber die Erziehnungsberechtigten kaufen und es dem "minderjährigen" geben und sagen ist ok,darfst es spielen, ist das nicht illegal sondern dann nach deutschem Recht vollkommen in Ordnung!
(wobei AoC wirklich nicht unbedingt in die Hände von zumindest einem unter 16 Jährigen gehört.....)


----------



## Moagim (23. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem "Niveau" das sind SPIELE meine Güte es gibt 14 Jährige die sind reifer als mancher 20 Jähriger....
> Das ist alles Charaktersache... und kommt auf jeden einzelnen an... wenn ihr was niveauvolles erwachsenes wollt dann spielt schach^^ oder ignoriert einfach die Leute die "kindisch" sind oder "unter-eurem Niveau sind" nur weil sie nicht volljährig sind, den so ist es nun mal wenn man ein SPIEL spielt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum gehts den Meisten von uns doch gar nicht. 
"Kiddy" = jemand der sich "kindlich" verhält (unabhängig vom Alter)

Wenn sich jemand auf "Niveau" bezieht dann bezieht er sich nicht automatisch auf Minderjährige.....
Und das Argument: es gibt 14 Jährige die sind reifer als mancher 20 Jähriger.... hat niemand bestritten.
Der Anteil "Kiddys" ist bei Kindern aber nunmal logischerweise höher als bei Erwachsenen   (<-------Begriffe beziehen sich auf die rechtliche Stellung nicht auf den geistigen Stand)

oder ignoriert einfach die Leute die "kindisch" sind oder "unter-eurem Niveau sind"
das geht nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß in einem Spiel bei dem es schon wichtig ist das nicht 30% der Spieler Blödsinn machen.

"Kiddys" werden auch mit 20+ von einer "ab12" Regelung angezogen. Grund: Ab 12 = BOA das ist ja dann sicher total einfach ich mach da alle locker platt weil ich ja älter bin.

Die Frage ist eigentlich nur was zieht die "Kiddys" stärker an, nicht WAS zieht sie an.


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

Gewalt, Sex + MMO's.
Gewalt? Geil (aus der sicht eines Kiddys)
Sex? Geil (aus der sicht eines Kiddys)
MMO? Geil, andere Flames und andere können meine Imbaness bewundern !!!!111einseinself (aus der sicht eines Kiddys)

Ok, Nr.2 Finde ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (23. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem "Niveau" das sind SPIELE meine Güte es gibt 14 Jährige die sind reifer als mancher 20 Jähriger....
> Das ist alles Charaktersache... und kommt auf jeden einzelnen an... wenn ihr was niveauvolles erwachsenes wollt dann spielt schach^^ oder ignoriert einfach die Leute die "kindisch" sind oder "unter-eurem Niveau sind" nur weil sie nicht volljährig sind, den so ist es nun mal wenn man ein SPIEL spielt!
> 
> 
> ...



So einen Post findet man in jedem Thread auf jeder Seite einmal, und die Community hat hier wirklich begriffen, dass Kiddy nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat.


----------



## beving (23. Juni 2008)

Also es wird warscheinlich wohl ab 12, aber ich wäre ja für 16-18, nicht etwa weil ich blut und gewalt geil bin sondern weil es einfach eigenartig ausschauen kann wen sowas geschitten wird bzw wört durch andere ersätzt werde (wer Naruto auf rtl2 gesehn hat weis was ich meine)
Das mit den ab 18 wegen keine kidis ist quatsch es wird genug junge geben die sich das dan trizdem besorgen.


----------



## Chaosos (23. Juni 2008)

Also das mit den Wörtern weg schneiden ist meiner ansicht nach sowie so unsinnig da sie die so oder so erlernen ob nun ein jahr früher oder später .... durch "freunde" oder Computer spiele spielt das ne rolle ? also ich fidne nicht ^^

So um nun wieder zu mthema zu kommen wie bereits gesagt wird es mit hoher warscheinlich keit ab 12 sein da laut Jugendschutz gesetz es ja nicht anderes geht wenn amn noch ein paar sachen einfügen würde wie andere Götter etc. udn da sie davon ausgehen müssen das nicht jededr 12 13 14 usw. jährige nen spiel ab 16 bekommt da sie es ja sowie so nicht haben dürfen rein gesetzlich gesehen , und dazu gibt es mehr als genug eltern die sowas verbieten vorallem in Amerika die ham da eh allen son kleinen ehm wie drückt mand as am besten aus ... Sockenschuss ja und deswegen wird das wohl er nicht geschehen.

Und da ich weiß zwar nicht wo aber einer hatte mal die parakrafen der USK gepostet wie das so halbwegs funkioniert mit den gesetzten und von daher könnte das eh nur ab 12 sein ^^

ausnahmen sind AOC aber naja dach ner weile spielt das eh kaum noch wer das langweilig durch die Buggs ist.


----------



## Geige (23. Juni 2008)

ich glaube viele daoc spieler werden zu war kommen 
und da war die kiddy dichte auch eher gering bis nicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Juni 2008)

Die Community ist das was wir drauß machen, und Idioten gibt es überall. 

Daran gibts nicht zur rütteln, und wir müssen das beste drauß machen, ignoriert die Idioten, seid freundlich, lehrt die Newbies, und rult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich glaube viele daoc spieler werden zu war kommen
> und da war die kiddy dichte auch eher gering bis nicht vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo viele DAoC Spieler werden kommen, aber der größte Teil kommt von andren MMO's oder gar von Offline-Spielen. Der DAoC-Spieler Anteil wird in WAR verschwindend gering sein.


----------



## Badumsaen (23. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> und Idioten gibt es überall.


Das sag ich auch immer wenn jemand über bestimmte gruppierungen von Menschen herzieht, wie blöd die doch sind. Egal wo du hingehst und was du machst, Idioten gibt es immer und überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Das sag ich auch immer wenn jemand über bestimmte gruppierungen von Menschen herzieht, wie blöd die doch sind. Egal wo du hingehst und was du machst, Idioten gibt es immer und überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor allen gibts es die meisten Idioten in ALLEN ! Ländern, keins ausgenommen, in der Politik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eqweqwe (24. Juni 2008)

Wird USK16 oder 18. Ist schon recht brutal, überall hängen Leichen usw. - vllt werden dadurch ja paar Kiddys aufgehalten.


----------



## Pente (24. Juni 2008)

Auch das eigentlich kein Geheimnis mehr. Die Pre-Order Box hat ein fettes USK 12 vorn aufkleben und bei der Releaseversion wird es wohl nicht anderst sein. Sehe keinen Grund (inhaltstechnisch) hier USK 16 oder mehr zu fordern.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juni 2008)

Das Kiddieargument kann man eh vergessen,eventuell haben wir Glück und die Deppen verschwinden ganz schnell,weil sie nicht "shooterlike" alá WoW alleine rumroxxorn können. Und wenn es wirklich weniger auf Items ankommen sollte,dann dürfte es auch gehen. Von daher wäre es aber auch nicht schlecht,wenn erst Wrath erscheinen würd,damit die Kiddies jeden Alters bei WoW voll durchstarten und WAR dann links liegen lassen.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Das Kiddieargument kann man eh vergessen,eventuell haben wir Glück und die Deppen verschwinden ganz schnell,weil sie nicht "shooterlike" alá WoW alleine rumroxxorn können. Und wenn es wirklich weniger auf Items ankommen sollte,dann dürfte es auch gehen. Von daher wäre es aber auch nicht schlecht,wenn erst Wrath erscheinen würd,damit die Kiddies jeden Alters bei WoW voll durchstarten und WAR dann links liegen lassen.



oh glaub mir, bei Items ist für einen echten "Kiddy" nicht der Stat auf dem Gegenstand entscheidend, sondern die Farbe,  oder glaubst du ehrlich die "Kiddys" geben sich bei WoW nicht mindestens mit Full Epic zufrieden, und alles was schlechter ist ist "BOON" und was besser ist kommt in die Harz4 kiste. 
Ist ein bischen so wie bei Barlows Schurkenblog mit den PvP-Rängen.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> oh glaub mir, bei Items ist für einen echten "Kiddy" nicht der Stat auf dem Gegenstand entscheidend, sondern die Farbe,  oder glaubst du ehrlich die "Kiddys" geben sich bei WoW nicht mindestens mit Full Epic zufrieden, und alles was schlechter ist ist "BOON" und was besser ist kommt in die Harz4 kiste.
> Ist ein bischen so wie bei Barlows Schurkenblog mit den PvP-Rängen.



Dann sollte WAR doch besser nur eine Itemfarbe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Byrok (24. Juni 2008)

hmm, is ne streitfrage aber ich würde mir doch in WAR ein eher "älteres" publikum wünschen, denn sätze mitten im raid wie: "oh sry, ich muss off, meine mami zickt rum" hab ich gestrichen voll und ich glaube auch, dass die allgemeine kommunikation deutlich auf einem höheren niveau sich befände - was aber leider auch ausnahmen nicht bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (24. Juni 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> hmm, is ne streitfrage aber ich würde mir doch in WAR ein eher "älteres" publikum wünschen, denn sätze mitten im raid wie: "oh sry, ich muss off, meine mami zickt rum" hab ich gestrichen voll und ich glaube auch, dass die allgemeine kommunikation deutlich auf einem höheren niveau sich befände - was aber leider auch ausnahmen nicht bestätigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja sowas kann man aber ganz gut vermeiden ohne, dass man das ganze Spiel gleich USK 18 macht. Reicht ja wenn die Gilde nur 18+ aufnimmt und wenn bei einem über 18 Jährigem dann Mami noch den Stecker zieht dann läuft da was gehörig schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dann sollte WAR doch besser nur eine Itemfarbe haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja alle Itemnamen Rosa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosos (24. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja alle Itemnamen Rosa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das der Thread der Anonymen paladine ? ^^
nein also ich bezweifle das sie Gleiche farben benutzen werden bzw. eventuel verschiedene für trophäen, udn dann evtl. noch PVP oder PVE eq kann ja alles sein .. wirsollten und überraschen lassen


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. August 2008)

Nun steht es fest:

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning*

*Publisher:* GOA/ Division Contenus France Telekom
*Alterseinstufung:* Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG
*Prüfdatum:* 31.07.2008 		
*USK Nr.:* 22127/08
*Sprache:* englisch 		
*System:* PC
*Genre:* Rollenspiel 		
*Untergenre:* online


----------



## Moronic (1. August 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> hmm, is ne streitfrage aber ich würde mir doch in WAR ein eher "älteres" publikum wünschen, denn sätze mitten im raid wie: "oh sry, ich muss off, meine mami zickt rum" hab ich gestrichen voll und ich glaube auch, dass die allgemeine kommunikation deutlich auf einem höheren niveau sich befände - was aber leider auch ausnahmen nicht bestätigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine FSK Einschränkung klingt zwar ansich ganz toll. Aber die Wirklichkeit sieht leider so aus dass das Niveau der Chatkanäle und der Spieler selbst durch FSK 18 keine sonderlichen Unterschiede aufweist. Siehe AoC.

Die Kontrolle des Alters ist im Netz einfach zu leicht zu umgehen.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Ob das Spiel von Kiddys durchzogen sein wird oder nicht, hängt vom Inhalt, dem System des Spiels, und der Reaktionen der Community auf Kiddyverhalten ab.

Ob das Spiel jetzt ab 12, 16, 18, oder 21 freigegeben wird ist da vollkommen unerheblich, da...

1. Ein Kiddy auch 24 Jahre alt, und trotzdem dumm wie Bohnenstroh oder ein r0xx0riz0rwtfw00tw00tepixx sein kann
2. Wenn das Spiel ab 16 ist, und der geplante Spieler 12, dann kaufts der grosse Bruder

Ich denke dass, in hinsicht auf die obigen Punkte, W.A.R eine relativ erwachsene Community haben kann, da das Spiel Einzelgänger nicht unterstützt, und keine Itemspirale ála WoW besteht...will sagen, wen du kennst, wer dich kennt, und was andere auf dem Server von dir halten, ist wichtiger als das was dein Char am Leibe trägt.
In WoW kann ich das grösste Arsch***** sein...wenn ich ein t5 equippter Defftank bin schmeisst mich die Durchschnittsgilde nicht mal raus, wenn ich jeden Tag mit dem Satz "Hi ihr Vollnulpen" Online komme.


Bluescreen grosses Dankeschön für die Info, eine Frage noch, kannst du uns eine Quelle für die gepostete Freigabe angeben? Könnte ganz praktisch zum zitieren sein, falls die Frage nochmal auftaucht.

Eidt: Hat sich erledigt @ Bluescreen...hier ist der Link:

http://www.usk.de/64_Pruefdatenbank.htm?id...17&s=search

Second Edit: Du warst schneller...danke für den Link ^^ (Siehe Post unter diesem)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bluescreen grosses Dankeschön für die Info, eine Frage noch, kannst du uns eine Quelle für die gepostete Freigabe angeben? Könnte ganz praktisch zum zitieren sein, falls die Frage nochmal auftaucht.


--> USK


----------



## For-Free (1. August 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass es ab 12 Jahren ist. Oder doch nicht? 

An sich ist es ein zwei schneidiges Schwert. Das Spiel ist nun ab 12 Jahren kaufbar/spielbar, ich denke trotzdem das ein 12 Jähriger nicht viell mit dem Spiel anfangen kann. Jemand der aber genau zwischen den Altersstufen ist (meist ab 15+) holt sich ein Spiel eh, egal über welche Mittel. Hier wäre ja das beste Beispiel AoC. Es wurde mit Blut, Titten und Gewalt geworben. Dazu kam noch die FSK von 18 und schon war es ein Garant für alles was unter 18 ist. Man kennst es ja, was verboten ist, ist nur noch viel intressanter.

So denke ich, wird bei WAR genau das gleiche wie bei WoW und AoC passieren. Viele Leute werden es kaufen, viele Leute werden spamen/flamen/whinen aber viele von denen werden es nicht weit im Spiel bringen, es aufgeben und wieder zu WoW gehen. 

Also lasst die Jugend kommen, ich bin bewaffnet!


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

bestes Mittel gegen Kiddys: Rp server. Und auch auf nem normalen server einfach ein Kiddys so lange zu RP-lern bis es beleidigend á la "lol was bist du den für ein XYZ" wird und Ticket schreiben...in WoW hats bis jetzt 2x funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (1. August 2008)

Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren freigegeben

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning 

Publisher: GOA/ Division Contenus France Telekom
Alterseinstufung: Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG 

Prüfdatum: 31.07.2008  USK Nr.: 22127/08 

Sprache: englisch  System: PC 
Genre: Rollenspiel  
Untergenre: online *

Der Trailer wiederum ab 16 

*Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning 

Publisher: GOA/ Division Contenus France Telekom
Alterseinstufung: Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG 

Prüfdatum: 31.07.2008  USK Nr.: 22206/08 
Sprache: englisch  System: PC 
Genre: Trailer  *

Ich sag da nix mehr zu und denke mir nur mein Teil dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S siehe Prüfdatum


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

Also nochmal die Zusammenfassung:
Spiel selber: 12
Trailer: 16
Beta: 18(das ist noch verständlich)

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2008)

Keine Itemspirale aber ne atersspireale  oh mein Gott ^^

Das ergibt alles Sinn   ;P


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

hat wer ne Verschwörungstheorie zur Hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (1. August 2008)

die grakik ist düsterer als die von wow oder hdro. und auchg die welt ist rauer als in wow und hdro. ich weis aber nicht wie brutal die kämpfe sind. also ich denke es ist eigentlich ab 14. da es das aber nicht gibt, muss sich die usk zwischen 12 und 16 entscheiden. aber ich denke es wird ab 12, denn spiele wie gothic sind auch ab 12 und das wird auch irgendwie erwartet (von mythic und der community).


----------



## Illian1887 (1. August 2008)

Naja dann Freuen sich doch alle wenn es am 12 ist. 

Aber mal zu dem Spielkauf sogar wenn man 12 ist bekommt man Spiele ab 16. 
Einfach dieses Spiel aus dem Internet kaufen da gibt es viele Anbieter


----------



## Shadrolan (1. August 2008)

pc spiele kriegt man leichter als alles andere ich hab schon 10 jährige mit Doom3 unterm arm aus dem Laden rausgehen sehen (OHNE begleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Schneelilie (1. August 2008)

Kleiner Tatsachenbericht vom GamesDay 2008. Das Spiel ist ab 16. Auf dem Gamesday konnte man es anspielen, vorrausgesetzt man war über 16 und konnte das mit einer Perso/Schülerausweis/Führerschein nachweisen.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> Also nochmal die Zusammenfassung:
> Spiel selber: 12
> Trailer: 16
> Beta: 18(das ist noch verständlich)
> ...






Schneelilie schrieb:


> Kleiner Tatsachenbericht vom GamesDay 2008. Das Spiel ist ab 16. Auf dem Gamesday konnte man es anspielen, vorrausgesetzt man war über 16 und konnte das mit einer Perso/Schülerausweis/Führerschein nachweisen.




Kleine Aufklärung zu diesen etwas verwirrenden Angaben...

1. Am Gamesday trauten sie sich nicht das SPiel unter 16jährige spielen zu lassen, da zu dem Zeitpunkt die Altersfreigabe noch nicht feststand.

2. Die Beta ist nicht ab 18 weil sie von der USK ab 18 freigegeben ist, sondern weil zum Zeitpunkt des Beta starts noch überhaupt keine Freigabe seitens der USK efolgte, was bedeutet, dass die Software minderjährigen nicht zugänglich gemacht werden darf. Ergo enthält der "Beta Vertrag" in dem auch das Regelment zur NDA festgehalten ist die Bedingung, dass der Tester mindesten 18 Jahre alt sein muss.
(In diesem Absatz wurde ein Fehler Korrigiert, thx @ Targon124)

3. Der Unterschied zwischen den Trailer/Game - Freigaben besteht darin, dass im Trailer "exzessive und teils Verherrlichende" Gewalt angewendet wird...da Spritzt auch schon mal Blut, oder Knallen Leute gegen Festungswände *g* Das Spiel selbst weist keine derart exzessive Anwendung von Gewalt auf (nach Meinung der Prüfer) Blödsinniger Behördenkram, aber was soll man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon124 (2. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 2. Die Beta ist nicht ab 18 weil sie von der USK ab 18 freigegeben ist, sondern weil dies der NDA - Vertrag so verlangt...jeder Betateilnehmen muss mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, von Mythic aus.



Das ist so nur halb richtig.
Mythic ist gezwungen die Beta erst ab 18 freizugeben, da in Deutschland jedes Spiel, dass nicht von der USK geprüft wurde, nur volljährigen zugänglich gemacht werde darf. 
Laut USK wurde WAR am 31.07.2008 geprüft. Die Beta läuft aber schon seit einigen Monaten. Es ist also richtig, dass Mythic nur Spieler ab 18 Jahren in die Beta gelassen hat. Das allerdings, weil ihnen das Gesetz verbietet jüngere Spieler zuzulassen.


----------



## Theremone (2. August 2008)

wer WAR schonmal gespielt hat wird sehen dass es nix für kiddys ist. Sie werden sich nicht zurechtfinden und dann abo kündigen. Es ist gut aber auch schwer denoch ist ein USK 16 nicht geeignet , da es unblutig und ohne sexistischen spielinhalte rauskommt. Man kann ja die USK nicht hochstufen weil man möchte das die leute erwachsener sind. Wo wären wir wenn man das könnte? In Videospielen?


----------



## Sorzzara (2. August 2008)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Das ist so nur halb richtig.
> Mythic ist gezwungen die Beta erst ab 18 freizugeben, da in Deutschland jedes Spiel, dass nicht von der USK geprüft wurde, nur volljährigen zugänglich gemacht werde darf.



Echt? Wusste ich gar nicht...vielen Dank für die Info, ich werds in meinen obigen Post einarbeiten!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Stimmt ^^ das war so toll als die neue regelung kam^^

Ich wollte mir eine MUSIK CD kaufen   und da war ein Video dabei...
Die kassiererin durfte es mir NICHT geben weil der inhalt des besagten Videos noch nicht geprüft wurde...
ab 18 halt...

find das ziemlich lächerlich... aber was will man von so einem Staat erwarten der.... ach ich schweife ab  

xD


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

Seien wir froh dass wir in Ländern leben, in denen seit 60 Jahren Friede herrscht, und in denen man sagen kann was man denkt, ohne Probleme zu kriegen =)

Zitat Anfang:

Brain: "Die Verfassung, Pinky! Der erste Zusatzartikel garantiert die freie Meinungsäusserung, das Recht jederzeit alles zu sagen was man möchte!"
Pinky: "Sogar dumme Sachen?"
Brain: "Zum Glück für dich, ja"

Zitat Ende

In der Folge bekam das weisse Haus ein 12m hohes Laufrad und eine Wasserflasche spendiert *g*


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Bah Pinky und Brain sind Gott ^^  

ich hab die früher nie verstanden und nie gemocht ^^

aber inzwischen vergöttere ich sie  XD


----------



## Patso (3. August 2008)

pinky und brain sind doch diese labormäuse oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoff mal das diese so gennanten "kiddys" großteils bei Aoc / WoW bleiben ( ok Aoc kann ich net beurteilen weils mir meine mutti net kaufen will  ( bin 15 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

das spiel wird aber ab 12 da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ( hatt der entwickler ja selbst gesagt das sies ab 12 haben wollen und auf screenshots / in videos sahs ja jetzt nich so derbe brutal aus.. )


----------

